# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Varadero Froglet

## Happy Frog

I ended up pulling the egg cluster out of the enclosure because three of the eggs were bad and there was just so much mildew and gunk around the surviving embryo.

Here it is...I hadn't seen it in three days so I went looking for it.  It was fine, just hiding way deep under a lot of leaf litter.  This my first Varadero froglet and first thumbnail froglet raised from start to finish!

----------


## Paul

Awesome, Congrats!

----------


## Lynn

> I ended up pulling the egg cluster out of the enclosure because three of the eggs were bad and there was just so much mildew and gunk around the surviving embryo.
> 
> Here it is...I hadn't seen it in three days so I went looking for it.  It was fine, just hiding way deep under a lot of leaf litter.  This my first Varadero froglet and first thumbnail froglet raised from start to finish!


Hi Bryan ,
Congratulations 
It's fun...right 

That was breve! --- to go lookin for him... and a good idea!
Give him a temp setup with very damp paper towel and a sprig of some plant from the parental enclosure.
That way, he will be able to find his food really easily. 
Lots and lots of springtails.....
It's amazing how many they consume

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Happy Frog

It's actually been in it's grow-out container for the last week and a half.  I took one of those 1 gallon jars and set-up similar to yours.  There is a ton of springtails in there and I'm also feeding it tiny newborn melanos.  I don't know if you can tell but it sort of fat.  I can tell it's been eating good.  I'm just going to leave him in his grow-out container.  I'd rather not change it's living conditions now.  It's easy to control temperature and humidity in that jar.

I think I need to explain...I ended up taking the leave that the cluster was layed on and put it in a small deli cup.  I added a little tadpole tea and once the tadpole hatched it just slid into the tea.  Once it lost it's tale and was crawling up the sides I just transferred it into the 1 gallon jar.  The jar had already been set-up for some time and had a few ficus growing with plenty of springtails running around in it.

Maybe I'll do a build for one of those and posts the pictures.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Bryan  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Happy Frog

A few minutes ago I was sitting at my desk where the parents Exo Terra is kept and I noticed the lights went off because of the timer.  For some reason something caught my eye and I looked inside and I saw what I thought was the male moving about on the leaves right at the door.  I took my flashlight to get a better look at him and noticed he looked funny, darker and skinnier.  I turned the light back on and flashed a light at him and realized it wasn't the male, or the female.  It was an offspring that they had raised inside the enclosure.  I grabbed it and put it inside the grow out container with the other one.

Now I have two offspring...One laboratory and one au naturale!

----------


## Eli

That's awesome! Your frogs must be good parents


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------

